# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009)

## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados amigos de *AgroFórum.pe*: 
Escribo para comunicarles la realización del *I Simposium Internacional de la Palta*, los días *24 y 25 de noviembre del 2009*, en el *Centro de Convenciones Daniel Alcides Carrión* (Av. 28 de Julio 776, Miraflores, Lima – Perú). 
El evento está siendo organizado por *inform@cción*, junto con la participación del gremio de productores de Palta Hass del Perú (ProHass); y será propcio para establecer nuevos contactos comerciales y para enterarse de las últimas novedades acerca del cultivo y exportación de este producto, en el Perú y el mundo entero. 
La dirección de la página web para acceder a toda la información y hacer sus reservaciones es: *www.sipa.pe* 
Aún estamos subiendo la información, así que los estaremos informando cuando tengamos todo listo para promocionar el evento. 
Cualquier consulta, estoy a su servicio. 
Saludos y los espermos los días del evento.Temas similares: II Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2011) SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) II  SIMPOSIO INTERNACIONAL SOBRE UVA DE MESA Y PASA (San Juan, Argentina - 5,6 y 7 de noviembre, 2009) XI Festival Internacional de la Maca 2009 (Del 15 al 18 de octubre, 2009) II Simposium de Uva Tropical 2009 (14 y 15 de octubre)

----------


## jchacon

Se ve muy interesante este curso y para las personas que estamos en el campo de la refrigeración industrial también lo es para conocer detalles que nos ayudarán a diseñar mejor los sistemas de frío y satisfacer las necesidades de los productores/exportadores. 
Saludos y quedo a la espera de la información sobre este curso.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola jchacon: 
Lamento decirte que me parece que te estás cofundiendo de evento. 
Este tema es del *I Simposium Internacional de la Palta* que se va a realizar en noviembre.  
Me parece que tú te refieres al *Curso Internacional de Postcosecha*, que lamentablemente ya se llevó a cabo ayer y antes de ayer, en el Miraflores Park Plaza Hotel. 
Ese es un anuncio que aparece en todos los temas, después del primer y cuarto post. Era para publicitar el curso, pero parece que el mensaje te llegó tarde. 
Hay un material didáctico, pero creo que hace falta acompañarlo de la charla del profesor para entenderlos bien (por lo que pude oír y ver en los ratos ques estuve ahí). 
Saludos y revisa seguido este foro para enterarte de los cursos, eventos y conferencias que se realizan en el país.

----------


## jchacon

Hola bcilloniz, 
Yo asistí al curso de Postcosecha y me pareció muy interesante. Al ver sobre este *I Simposium Internacional de la Palta* pensé que también se iba a tocar temas sobre el enfriamiento del producto, si es así me paracería interesante para mí, porque como se vió en el Curso de Postcosecha muchas veces se diseñan los sistemas de frío sin tener en cuenta puntos claves para no dañar la fruta o producto. 
Saludos.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ahhh.... ok. 
Entonces te paso este link para que revises el programa del SIPA: *http://www.sipa.pe/programa_castellano.html* 
Espero te sirva para tener una idea más clara de los temas que se van a tratar en el SIPA. 
Saludos... y gracias entonces por asistir al Curso y por registrarte en el foro.

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

Por fin; llegó el momento del *I Simposio Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2009).* 
En efecto, *ProHass* e *inform@cción* se complacen en anunciar la realización de este gran evento, para lo cual han confirmado su participación los más calificados exponentes del negocio de la  palta a nivel mundial. 
La ocasión será propicia para que los productores/exportadores de palta de todo el país, tomen contacto con los que más saben acerca de este notable producto de la renaciente agricultura peruana.  *SIPA 2009* abordará una amplia gama de temas relevantes del negocio paltero, entre los que destacan el mercado mundial de la palta, y en particular el mercado europeo y estadounidense; el caso de Sudáfrica, Chile y México; la sanidad en el cultivo de la palta; sistemas de riego tecnificado; patrones y material genético; fertilización y nutrición; manejo post cosecha; etc. 
A este respecto es evidente que los peruanos tenemos también mucho que aportar en torno a nuestra exitosa experiencia de producir paltas en diversos climas y entornos naturales. Efectivamente el hecho de estar produciendo y exportando paltas producidas en climas tan disímiles como Olmos, Chavimochic, Barranca, Chilca, Cañete, Chincha, Ica, Arequipa, Moquegua; e inclusive en espacios serranos y amazónicos como Ayacucho y La Merced, respectivamente; nos convierte en una fuente de información y conocimientos muy interesante. 
Por otro lado, *SIPA 2009* nos traerá las últimas novedades en cuanto a nuestra ansiada licencia para poder exportar nuestras paltas frescas al inmenso mercado estadounidense. Es más, como soñar no cuesta nada, tengo la tincada de que *SIPA 2009* nos dará la gran sorpresa a este respecto. 
Igualmente interesante resultará la cena de gala que tendremos en la Rosa Náutica el día lunes 23 de noviembre, en la que dará una charla magistral el Dr. Pedro Pablo Kuczynski acerca de la situación económica mundial de cara a la aparentemente- superada crisis financiera internacional; donde aprovecharemos la ocasión para expresarle al Ing. Felipe Ortiz de Zeballos nuestro reconocimiento y gratitud por sus abnegados esfuerzos para lograr el permiso sanitario de las autoridades norteamericanas en torno al ingreso de la palta peruana a dicho mercado. 
Por ello, y por mil razones más, todos los palteros del Perú, debemos estar este 24 y 25 de noviembre en *SIPA 2009*.

----------


## Cristiam Calderon

Felicito a todos los peruanos luchadores que dirigen inform@ccion y prohass por organizar este evento de mucha importancia para nosotros ..los productores de palta del peru. 
Gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Ya está todo listo para el evento "paltero" más esperado del año.  
El I Simposium internacional de la Palta espera recibir entre 500 y 600 participantes, y cuenta con el auspicio de importantes empresas del sector... por lo que se viene con fuerza. 
No dejen de asistir para aprovechar la oportunidad de establecer nuevos contactos, y para enterarse de lo último relacionado al cultivo del palto a nivel internacional. 
Los esperamos... :Smile:

----------


## Fernando Cillóniz

GRACIAS
Simplemente quisiera expresar a todos los que hicieron posible la realización del I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (SIPA 2009) mi más sincero agradecimiento. Realmente, jamás imaginé un "primer" evento tan concurrido, tanto por el lado de los asistentes y exhibidores como por el lado de los expositores nacionales e internacionales.
A ese respecto, nos sentimos muy complacidos de haber logrado la concurrencia de participantes provenientes de 12 países, además - por supuesto - de peruanos de diversas regiones palteras del país.
En resumen, SIPA 2009 registró la participación de cerca de 500 personas, 20 empresas exhibidoras (stands); y eso nos ha llenado de satisfacción.
Es pues evidente que un nuevo gran foro agrícola ha nacido en el Perú; y ese gran foro se llama SIPA.
Por ello, no vemos en SIPA 2010 y en todos los siguientes SIPA´s.
Un fuerte abrazo y - nuevamente - mil gracias a todos los que participaron en SIPA 2009.
Fernando Cillóniz

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Para los amigos de *AgroFórum.pe*, les dejo a continuación la exposición técnica completa que realizara el _Dr. Samuel Salazar-García_ (México) - _Fisiólogo de Frutales Tropicales/National Coordinator of Tropical Fruit Crops Network INIFAP-Campo Experimental Santiago Ixcuintla,_ quien habló sobre el: "Desarrollo floral de la palta".  Espero les sea de utilidad... pero tienen que ver los videos en horarios donde hay poco tráfico en Internet, o en todo caso, los que puedan, dejen los videos descargando para verlos sin pausas, porque dura como 40 minutos toda la exposición.

----------

